# stepping on cat



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I would think after stepping on him so many times he would learn not to be behind me or too close in the kitchen. Nope. He's 19 but this started in 2001. Then I hear a MEOW. Then I say get out of my way. I'm surprised I haven't broken his paws or tail. It just doesn't sink. Oh mommy in kitchen stay out of her way or she might step on me.

Kathy


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He may have been doing this all this time but at 19 It's your turn to watch out for him. He may not see as well, move as fast, think so fast and since he is probable like an 80++ year old person, think of it that way. I am sure it upsets you to step on him but I bet you can adapt better than him at this point.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 20 year old cat that is underfoot the MOMENT food is on the stove... I am constantly dodging his furry butt... I have just learned to expect it and do the "kitty shuffle" so as NOT to step on him and just nudge him away. fortunately he is half Siamese (unfortunate for nerves though) and lets me have at if I come withing 6 inches of stepping on him.. MAN can he make noise. you would think I actually have stepped on him!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's like blaming a kid for not getting out of Godzilla's way. 

I've been doing the black cat shuffle for years.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ditto here on 'The Cat shuffle' dance step routine!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

marie73 said:


> I've been doing the black cat shuffle for years.


LOL. I really, really want to see this "shuffle" by the trio: BB, marie and 10cats!  I think I'll definitely need future lessons, since my unfortunate accident with G this week. My cats will turn 2 yrs in a few months, so I best be learning this now before they get lazy-ish.

OP: At least your cat's tail has been intact all these years, right?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It started because I couldn't see Cleo at night. :grin:

It's just walking without your feet leaving the floor. Shuffling through the house. 

But the trio does it with style!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

marie73 said:


> It's just walking without your feet leaving the floor. Shuffling through the house.


Specially great in the dark, if you have a Black cat like Jack... or if you have kittens rocketing around. Or stairs. or cats in general that insist on escorting yo everywhere. Not for the faint of heart..


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I guess i'll have to learn the kitty shuffle and yes he is black. Yes at 19 I have to try to remember to watch out for him. I get caught up doing things in the kitchen so I'm not thinking then I hear MEOW. Sorry Geet's. I guess I look like Godzilla to my 10" cat 

Kathy


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have wood flooring and tile and must walk heavy because it even sounds loud to me. Both my cats run out of the way when they hear me coming.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my hubby's nick names, is...Lurch! All the cats get out of his way!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book is my tripper. MowMow lays in obnoxious spots and I step over him but he doesn't get underfoot.

Neelix has been stepped on enough times that when I walk he runs ahead of me and if I walk towards him he gets up and moves.

Book's bad because he's stealthy. He's always 1 step behind me and ESPECIALLY in the kitchen where I"m moving around I don't think to look down. I bump into him. I'm CONSTANTLY hissing him out of the kitchen and scolding him. It never lasts long though. A few minutes later I'm running him over again.

Thank God I don't live in a house with stairs.....


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The very worst is carrying laundry up the stairs. I almost have to sit the basket down on each step to discourage either (especially Nala) from just lounging out on a step, unseen by me, as I tromp up the stairs with a basket full of clothes.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I was descending the step with my 2 year old about 30 years ago and lyra, whose totally black was on the stairs. Of course i stepped on her. She went MEOW, i feel on my butt and went down the stairs still holding my daughter. I thought i broke my toe but didn't

Kathy


----------



## Sabca (Jun 13, 2015)

*Love it!*



ggruber said:


> We have 5-13 week old kittens and their mama inside. the trick is to never let your foot feel air. slide across the floor in your socks. kitten hockey is better than playing whack-a-cat.



Too funny!!! I'll have to remember these two "games". My juveniles are gray and it's hard to see them in the dark also.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I call that Itty Bitty Kitty Shuffle. It's how I always walk inside the apartment. My downstairs neighbors always say that I must tiptoe because they never hear me.... I just tell them that I have cats and do the Itty Bitty Kitty SHuffle to keep from stepping on cats.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I just stepped on G! :'(
Sooooo upset at myself again!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I learned to shuffle around, especially when stepping backward, when my pups were small. My dog breeder called it the Italian greyhound shuffle, but now it is also the Amelia kitty shuffle. Better to bump into them than step on them.


----------

